# How to get Amazing Halloween Deals!



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*







How to get Amazing Halloween Deals! *
I get asked all the time on how I manage to score my deals, so here a 4 part vids on tips and things I learned in my 7 years on being a haunter.
Hope you enjoy them!

Here PART 1, WHEN IT'S THE BEST TIME OF THE YEAR TO GET AMAZING DEALS!






PART 2, SHOPPING ONLINE, TIPS AND ADVICE!





​


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Part 3, who and where.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is the last part, how to get Halloween props for FREE!






I hope everyone liked this series


----------

